# Large edge to edge DTG or DTG Cut And Sew UK/Europe?



## sylo18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all

Look for for company in the UK or Europe who could do large DTG such as the this Super Dry Vintage Logo Photographic T-Shirt - https://www.superdry.com/mens/t-shirts/details/77398/vintage-logo-photographic-t-shirt-navy . The linked image is 100% cotton btw.

Or possibly DTG cut and sew.

Trying to avoid sub as we want cotton not polyester.

Thanks in advance!


----------

